# 1 of 6 puppies wont grow



## cbarz21 (Mar 13, 2013)

so my buddys bread his dogs and had 7 live birth puppys 2 weeks ago. the runt died shortly after birth but there was a close second in size to the runt at birth. The problem now is this puppy has not changed in size at all. He is probably 1/4 the size of the other 5 if not smaller. He was the first to open his eyes and in the last 48 hours started walking/crawling around along with the rest. There really is no physical sign there is an issue with this dog other then the huge diffrence in size that does not look to be changing at all. any ideas?

i am posting this in 2 sections the health and general area as im new to the site and not sure which areas are active and what not. if there is a issue no problem deleting one as you see fit..

Thanks again!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I am not a breeder at all or by any means (i like to leave that to people who know what they're doing).But I will answer to the best of my knowledge.And at least this will bring your post to the top for others to see who may have better answers.
I would assume that since the pup is eating healthy and shows no signs that anything is wrong,then everything is fine.
It may be best to tell your friend that if he doesn't know the answers to these questions then he shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Best thing to do is #1 take the pups to the vet for a check up and be sure he is healthy. #2 You can either take the other pups away to let the smaller one nurse alone for a while or supplement the dogs feeding with bottle feeding. #3 once pup is old enough to start eating softened kibble (3 to 4 wks old) add goats milk to his food. it is perfectly normal though for the runt to be half the size of the others.

The little blue guy in this picture was the runt out of a 13 pup litter. The other pups were removed for about an hour 3 times a day so the little one could nurse good.










This was him at 9 weeks with his brothers and sisters well most of them haha.(hes the pup crawling up on my husbands leg)


----------



## cbarz21 (Mar 13, 2013)

dixieland said:


> I am not a breeder at all or by any means (i like to leave that to people who know what they're doing).But I will answer to the best of my knowledge.And at least this will bring your post to the top for others to see who may have better answers.
> I would assume that since the pup is eating healthy and shows no signs that anything is wrong,then everything is fine.
> *It may be best to tell your friend that if he doesn't know the answers to these questions then he shouldn't be breeding*.


ya i hear ya.. i guess i could have explained it a little better. He's not a breeder per say. the female was basicaly left tied to his fence and it was a good looking dog and his blue is nice too 99% of the time they were seperated untill they decided what they were gonna do and story be told somone turned their back during that 1% and boom puppys!!

it did however pop out the coolest pit ive seen.. white with blue spots. ill get some pics up if i have a good one on my phone...



MSK said:


> Best thing to do is #1 take the pups to the vet for a check up and be sure he is healthy. #2 You can either take the other pups away to let the smaller one nurse alone for a while or supplement the dogs feeding with bottle feeding. #3 once pup is old enough to start eating softened kibble (3 to 4 wks old) add goats milk to his food. it is perfectly normal though for the runt to be half the size of the others.
> 
> The little blue guy in this picture was the runt out of a 13 pup litter. The other pups were removed for about an hour 3 times a day so the little one could nurse good.
> 
> ...


ya vet visit is in the morning. They have also let the little guy be alone but maybe not long enough at a time


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If the pup is 2 weeks then it is growing at some rate, sometimes there are runts who are just smaller then the rest. If you want to make sure the pup is growing I would get a digital scale and keep track of the pups weight. I would also help the pup , maybe place him on the nipple 5-10 minutes before the rest and give that pup a head start on feeding before the bigger ones come and push him out of the way. You can also suppliment the puppy with goats milk or puppy replace ( DO NOT USE COWS MILK). Once they hit 4 weeks really they can start to wean them and get them on goats milk soaked kibble ( that is what I find works the best to fatten them up, You can use water soaked kibble if you don't have goats milk. I agree with above too if you want to make sure they are healthy a vet visit wont hurt either.


----------

